# What can i feed an L3 ghost mantis.



## pedro92 (Mar 10, 2008)

Im using FF at this point for now but when can i feed them house flies or a different feeder.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 10, 2008)

my ghosts will eat fruit flies up to pre sub adult.they can eat crickets to.


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> my ghosts will eat fruit flies up to pre sub adult.they can eat crickets to.


Where is the cheapest or best place to buy hydei FF.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 10, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Where is the cheapest or best place to buy hydei FF.


not sure i dont live in us..mantis place is 1 place.


----------



## mrblue (Mar 11, 2008)

theres not really set rules in terms of what food to feed to which instar, it really depends on the size of the individual prey item, how tenacious and/or hungry the mantis is, and other things. i imagine a hungry/tenacious third instar paradoxa could take on a house fly without much problem though. so in response to your question, you can probably feed house flies now, and if not then deffinitely next instar. as for other feeders, depends on the size of the feeder. tiny moths now or next instar, but wax moths not for a couple more instars. crickets... depends on the size but you'd do best sticking with flies. after a while you kind of get a feel in terms of size, what each mantis could probably eat.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 11, 2008)

mrblue said:


> theres not really set rules in terms of what food to feed to which instar, it really depends on the size of the individual prey item, how tenacious and/or hungry the mantis is, and other things. i imagine a hungry/tenacious third instar paradoxa could take on a house fly without much problem though. so in response to your question, you can probably feed house flies now, and if not then deffinitely next instar. as for other feeders, depends on the size of the feeder. tiny moths now or next instar, but wax moths not for a couple more instars. crickets... depends on the size but you'd do best sticking with flies. after a while you kind of get a feel in terms of size, what each mantis could probably eat.


a house fly to 3rd instar?.have u kepted ghosts before from 1st instar?i havent..i have some at 1st instar now and i had a pair at 4th instar..looking at how small 1st instar is im surprised that u can feed ghostmantids house flys at 3rd instar..well i guees il find out soon..


----------



## Mantida (Mar 11, 2008)

My ghosts took houseflies at L4, now they take just about any prey item as large as themselves (moths).


----------



## deerhaunter (Mar 12, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Where is the cheapest or best place to buy hydei FF.


I have had good luck with Ed's fly meat. They usually have good deals if you sign up for their mailing list. Plus they carry moths! www.edsflymeat.com


----------



## mrblue (Mar 13, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> a house fly to 3rd instar?.have u kepted ghosts before from 1st instar?i havent..i have some at 1st instar now and i had a pair at 4th instar..looking at how small 1st instar is im surprised that u can feed ghostmantids house flys at 3rd instar..well i guees il find out soon..


just to clarify, by housefly i mean (and assume the original poster means) musca domestica, as opposed to greenbottles or bluebottles.

i have kept p.paradoxa from 1st instar. i'm not guaranteeing every one of your third instar p.paradoxa will tackle a housefly (or even that any of them will), i am simply saying that it is possible.


----------

